# 7mm rem. mag



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i am thinking about getting one in a rem. 700 lss. i would like to know what u guys think i will be trading my browning 81` blr in 308. for it is this a good trade?


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

hey guys wats up!!!! i aint had one reply!!!!1 comom!!~!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chill out sparky! Give it some time! I have no idea if its a good trade or not, I shoot a high power once a year. :lol:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

lol ill try my hardest!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

bac to your question. the 700 is a great gun as well as the blr. it all depends on how you shoot the gun. talk to the guy and see if you can shoot the 700. i love the 700's and my brother is a big browning fan. as far as i can see they are both great and will work well. find out the weight if you would rather a lighter gun take the lighter one. i can;t tell you if i would make the trade because i would need to see the browning. i haven't shot a browning much but the 700 will shoot some tight groups. i prefor the 700 guide gun. it is easy to carry and shoots sweat.

the only help i can give is look over the two guns and take the one u like better not the one i like better.

hope it all works out


----------

